# From LED to T5



## canadianeh

I am currently using Nanobox LED, and after looking at pictures of tanks with T5 and testimonies on coral growth under T5. I now have interest in exploring the possibility switching to T5.

Here are my questions on T5 as they seem to be more "complicated" set up than out of the box plug & play LED like Nanobox:

Is initial set up on T5 cost much more than LED?
which one is easier on electricity cost, LED or T5? Is it a big difference?
How do I choose which wattage for each T5 bulb and which color?
Is there a out of the box and plug and play T5 fixture that very good?
Is T5 light intensity also controllable as LED?
what are some of the good manufacturers for T5 bulb and fixtures?


----------



## poy

I'm running 2x 24" T5 to supplement my single hydra 26HD over my 20G tank. Cost varies on the fixture you want (dimmable, quality components, w/LED etc..) Your expense over time will be on T5 bulbs and likely ballast replacement if long term. I personally swap out the 2 bulbs every 5 months @ $26-$28/ea. The coral gained better polyp extension and it helped with shadowing from the led fixture.


----------



## canadianeh

I notice that on ATI fixture, you can get one with 4 bulbs, 6 bulbs, and 8 bulbs. How do I know which one I need?


----------



## aaron86

Needs are determined by tank depth you should consider a hybrid system led/t5 you will get both color and growth provided your water parameters and good and stable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba

These are really nice

http://bigshowfrags.com/ati-powermodule-led-t5-hybrid-fixture/


----------



## aaron86

Yes they are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

aaron86 said:


> Needs are determined by tank depth you should consider a hybrid system led/t5 you will get both color and growth provided your water parameters and good and stable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agreed...T5/LED combo gives you both area light (T5) and spot light (Leds)..i recently added a double strip of T5HO to my 3 radions...


----------



## aaron86

My new system I did 130 72x24x18 3 black Box's 120 degree optics and 4 t5's color blend is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

aaron86 said:


> My new system I did 130 72x24x18 3 black Box's 120 degree optics and 4 t5's color blend is great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am thinking of adding the wide optics to my radions too..i have a 150 with almost identical size as yours with an extra height.


----------



## aaron86

I'm very happy with the current setup my next light up grade though will be 5' t5 instead of the 4' the hood came with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

Is there other option if I dont want to use mount to ceiling for ATI hybrid led/t5? Do Ati makes any?


----------



## aaron86

Honestly the ceiling is the best option it's fully adjustable you can lift the fixture all the way to the ceiling for tank maintenance then lower it back down when you are done no risk of dropping it or mocking it off the tank during maintenance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

Yes they are making one slowly. Last pics they showed it wasn't anything special it looked like a modified version of the tek bracket. 

There are other ways of mounting them such as from the wall behind the tank or building a diy option.

I have a similar sized tank. Mines 36x18x18 and I use a ATI 36" 6 bulb with a reefbrite attachment. Bulb replacement every 9 months isn't bad. You can usually find a sale and grab the bulbs for around 20ish each. If you grow sps you can sell some frags to recoup the cost so bulb replacement cost essentially becomes nothing. T5 is set and forget so no need to worry about finding what your corals need. Some blue plus and coral plus bulbs and you can grow anything.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

My tank is in front of window so I can't use wall bracket. I live in a condo so I don't want to drill my concrete ceiling


----------



## nc208082

I know what you mean. I was cheap and didn't care too much so I built a frame out oof 2x4s and painted it black and hang my light from that. It's not the prettiest but works well and I can fully adjust it higher and lower and didn't have to drill my ceiling.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang

I had a friend of mine built me a "L" bracket fixture that I bolted to the back of my stand. The wood that he used to build the "L" bracket is stained the same colour as the stand so everything fits. I first started off with LED's and found that for myself I enjoyed the colour from a T-5 system over a LED system. I've used ATI before but this time I chose a T-5 fixture from Hamilton lighting (Fiji Sun T-5, H.O. system with 6 bulbs). Most American marine wholesalers use these lights on their systems. The reflectors in the units are made in Germany, also the light bulbs that come with the system are made in Germany. I have also mounted two 48" reefbrite XHO blue LED stripes on each side of the hood. I found that this combination works well for anything you want to keep in your tank SPS/LPS. This unit also comes with legs that mount onto your hood, this will give you approximately 5" of height over your system.


----------



## canadianeh

Yellowtang said:


> I had a friend of mine built me a "L" bracket fixture that I bolted to the back of my stand. The wood that he used to build the "L" bracket is stained the same colour as the stand so everything fits. I first started off with LED's and found that for myself I enjoyed the colour from a T-5 system over a LED system. I've used ATI before but this time I chose a T-5 fixture from Hamilton lighting (Fiji Sun T-5, H.O. system with 6 bulbs). Most American marine wholesalers use these lights on their systems. The reflectors in the units are made in Germany, also the light bulbs that come with the system are made in Germany. I have also mounted two 48" reefbrite XHO blue LED stripes on each side of the hood. I found that this combination works well for anything you want to keep in your tank SPS/LPS. This unit also comes with legs that mount onto your hood, this will give you approximately 5" of height over your system.


can you please give me more information on how to order it and about the product from Hamilton Lighting?


----------



## canadianeh

also what's the advantage of using ATI T5 fixture, compare to something else much cheaper such as Aquatic Life
https://www.amazon.ca/Aquatic-Marqu...-fkmr0&keywords=t5+light+with+tank+stand&th=1

Isn't only the T5 bulb that really matters ?


----------



## zoapaly

canadianeh said:


> also what's the advantage of using ATI T5 fixture, compare to something else much cheaper such as Aquatic Life
> https://www.amazon.ca/Aquatic-Marqu...-fkmr0&keywords=t5+light+with+tank+stand&th=1
> 
> Isn't only the T5 bulb that really matters ?


Go with ATI and forget about Aquatic Life , sound like you are comparing RR Jaw dropper with Ora Red Planet acro's


----------



## nc208082

Build quality and reflectors are major difference between the two. ATI uses very high quality parabolic micro silver reflectors which are pretty much the best you can use and helps distribute the light much better than the aquatic life would.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

zoapaly said:


> Go with ATI and forget about Aquatic Life , sound like you are comparing RR Jaw dropper with Ora Red Planet acro's


are you using ATI as well? or LED?


----------



## canadianeh

I really like the fact that LED make the color pops, but I also like T5.

Does the ATI T5 hybrid really works in term of their LED inclusion? I need the 24" model and it only comes with 1x 75W cluster. Is this sufficient to make the color pop? my tank height is 20"
this hybrid cost $1700 Canadian dollar for 8 bulbs and $1500 for $4 bulbs. 

if I go with Ecotech Radion XR30 Pro, it will cost me $1100 and I don't need to buy bulbs every year. 

I am torn between the two. I want to see nice color, bright lit area, and good growth on color


----------



## TBemba

24" Length? only need XR15 Pro it is said to cover the 24" spread and cheaper than the Ecotech Radion XR30 Pro, it will cost me $1100


----------



## poy

Why not hybrid your existing nanobox light, save your money and add 1 or 2 T5 bulbs on each side. My lights are mounted with bent conduit and fixed to the stand, all done while the tank was dry. Another solution is this crude MS paint sketch, black rectangle represents your light fixture. Use conduit or square tubing, be creative


----------



## canadianeh

I am thinking of adding two T5 bulbs to my existing Nanobox but I am not inclined on electrical retrofit. If there is a step by step guide, I will take on it.


----------



## nc208082

Adding two T5's is very easy, just a matter of a couple end caps and reflecters screwed in to a ballast and voila, and yes there are tons of Youtube Videos showing how to do it. The trick is finding a nice case/fixture to hide all of this inside. Your nanobox fixture is as good as the ecotech radion IMO they make some very good LED lights. 
I would email Nanobox and see what they recommend. They make t5\led combo lights so they may be able to build something for you using your existing light.


----------



## zoapaly

canadianeh said:


> are you using ATI as well? or LED?


Yes I'm using dimmable ATI + reefbrite , if your corals happy with led why you need to switch?


----------



## canadianeh

zoapaly said:


> Yes I'm using dimmable ATI + reefbrite , if your corals happy with led why you need to switch?


my nanobox is too weak for 20" tall tank. According to nanobox website, I am getting only about 100 PAR in the middle and of course less on the surroundings.

who retrofit it for you?


----------



## TBemba

canadianeh said:


> my nanobox is too weak for 20" tall tank. According to nanobox website, I am getting only about 100 PAR in the middle and of course less on the surroundings.
> 
> who retrofit it for you?


Why would you get a 20" deep Tank 

It appears you are doing everything the hard way, why?


----------



## canadianeh

TBemba said:


> Why would you get a 20" deep Tank
> 
> It appears you are doing everything the hard way, why?


It is an Innovative Marine Fusion 40


----------



## Yellowtang

*from LED to T5*

Google "Hamilton Lights" made in the US. and look at their T-5 systems. I liked the Fiji sun system plus this system had been proven by wholesalers. This system is very well built with reflects and bulbs coming from germany. I'll stay with these lights, every 6 months or so they have a sale on their T-5's so I usually stock up on them.
Regarding the wooden "L" brackets, they were built by a friend of mine when he worked at a carpentry shop on Progress Road. I don't know if they are at that location any more but a cabinet maker could make them. I've held on to them and when I switch systems I take the brackets with me. The brackets he made me are 3" by 3".


----------



## canadianeh

Yellowtang said:


> Google "Hamilton Lights" made in the US. and look at their T-5 systems. I liked the Fiji sun system plus this system had been proven by wholesalers. This system is very well built with reflects and bulbs coming from germany. I'll stay with these lights, every 6 months or so they have a sale on their T-5's so I usually stock up on them.
> Regarding the wooden "L" brackets, they were built by a friend of mine when he worked at a carpentry shop on Progress Road. I don't know if they are at that location any more but a cabinet maker could make them. I've held on to them and when I switch systems I take the brackets with me. The brackets he made me are 3" by 3".


Thanks man I found it. They are called Hamilton Technology. Their price in Canadian will be the same or maybe a bit more compare to ATI (after shipping plus conversion). The good thing is they have mount on tank option whereas ATI don't have that option. I wonder if I can use their mount or mod their mod to work with ATI.


----------



## canadianeh

I think I am going to go with ATI Sunpower 4 bulbs and add 1 Reefbrite Tech LED.

Anyone knows who sell Reefbrite Tech LED?


----------



## nc208082

Incredible Aquarium sells both.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> Incredible Aquarium sells both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


perfect! Thanks man!


----------



## canadianeh

I want to order 6 bulb one but not sure which bulb to get. I also will get 1 Reefbrite tech LED. Can you guys post pic of your tank and list the bulb color? I only have LPS, softies, and nem right now, but wanting to get SPS in the future.


----------



## nc208082

I use 3 blue plus, 2 coral plus and 1 actinic plus my reefbrite.

3 blue plus and 3 coral plus

3 blue plus 2 coral plus and 1 purple plus

Any of these combos will grow anything

My tanks in terrible condition after my move but you can tell the temperature of my bulb combo.


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> I use 3 blue plus, 2 coral plus and 1 actinic plus my reefbrite.
> 
> 3 blue plus and 3 coral plus
> 
> 3 blue plus 2 coral plus and 1 purple plus
> 
> Any of these combos will grow anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


For sure they will grow, but I want it to have good look too

Can I see your front tank shot? Pretty please


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> I use 3 blue plus, 2 coral plus and 1 actinic plus my reefbrite.
> 
> 3 blue plus and 3 coral plus
> 
> 3 blue plus 2 coral plus and 1 purple plus
> 
> Any of these combos will grow anything
> 
> My tanks in terrible condition after my move but you can tell the temperature of my bulb combo.


Nice! I want to see a tank with 3 blue plus, 2 coral plus, and 1 purple plus.

What are those green grass look like in your tank?


----------



## nc208082

That's Green Star Polyps. Before I moved the back glass of my tank was covered in it. I peeled off this massive mat and just laid it on the bottom of the tank to get something different looking.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> That's Green Star Polyps. Before I moved the back glass of my tank was covered in it. I peeled off this massive mat and just laid it on the bottom of the tank to get something different looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Nice! I am growing mine (just started) on the back of my tank wall.


----------



## canadianeh

TBemba said:


> These are really nice
> 
> http://bigshowfrags.com/ati-powermodule-led-t5-hybrid-fixture/


ATI confirmed that bigshowfrags is not their authorized dealer. Not sure what sort of warranty than bigshowfrags provide though since ATI won't probably provide the warranty coverage.


----------



## zoapaly

Reefsupplies.ca or incredibleaquarium.com


----------



## canadianeh

I have Innovative Marine all in one 40 tank with 24" length, 20" height, and 14" width (display dimension)

Is 6 bulb ATI sunpower too big? I want to get the 6 bulb one just so if I upgrade to a bit bigger tank I can use it. I also worried that since the 6 bulb one is wider, it will hover on top of the back sump portion of the all in one tank which has the skimmer and other devices.


----------



## Ultimate Reefer

canadianeh said:


> ATI confirmed that bigshowfrags is not their authorized dealer. Not sure what sort of warranty than bigshowfrags provide though since ATI won't probably provide the warranty coverage.


Not sure where you got that information. I purchased 2 fixtures from them and all my bulbs over the past few years. Just had a sunpower ballast replaced under warranty no questions asked. Darren even installed it for me for no charge. Great service all around from those guys.


----------



## canadianeh

Ultimate Reefer said:


> Not sure where you got that information. I purchased 2 fixtures from them and all my bulbs over the past few years. Just had a sunpower ballast replaced under warranty no questions asked. Darren even installed it for me for no charge. Great service all around from those guys.


I got the info from ATI North America directly. I have their email confirmation if you want me to post it here.

ATI North America confirmed that Bighshowfrags is NOT their authorized dealer and will NOT provide warranty.

Reefsupplies and Incredible Aquarium are some of their authorized dealer


----------



## BIGSHOW

We will get that fixed on there site. Just needs updating.

Thanks for the help Andre we will get that fixed


----------



## canadianeh

BIGSHOW said:


> We will get that fixed on there site. Just needs updating.
> 
> Thanks for the help Andre we will get that fixed


no problem Darren.

Yeah ATI North America confirmed via email and phone call that Bigshowfrags is not their authorized dealer. I am shopping for ATI fixture and asked them to provide me with their latest list of authorized dealer list. They said the authorized dealers get their merchandise from ATI directly therefore they are able to provide the warranty.


----------



## zoapaly

How about Reefsupplies?


----------



## canadianeh

zoapaly said:


> How about Reefsupplies?


Reefsupplies is one of the authorized dealers. The others listed are Incredible Aquarium and NAFB.


----------



## nc208082

All Good.
Thx


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> Buy off Reef supplies or incredible Aquarium or anyone else.
> 
> DON'T SUPPORT BIGSHOW.
> 
> Absolute BS that my posts were deleting questioning their Sketchy tactic.
> 
> I had posted they listing it for 366.45, minutes later their site went down and price was immediately changed. I questioned in this thread why the change and now my posts were deleted. This isn't in a sponsor section so Great Job Mods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


hmmmm that is strange that mod deleted your post and this is not even the sponsor section.


----------



## zoapaly

canadianeh said:


> Reefsupplies is one of the authorized dealers. The others listed are Incredible Aquarium and NAFB.


I got mine from RS, they will ship next business day if items in stock, order over $150 free shipping.


----------



## nc208082

Yep contact Ray at reef supplies. Best customer service in Canada. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

zoapaly said:


> I got mine from RS, they will ship next business day if items in stock, order over $150 free shipping.





nc208082 said:


> Yep contact Ray at reef supplies. Best customer service in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I got 90% of my supplies from Ray. +1 for best customer service.

No BS with Ray. Ship right away. Answer inquires right away. If you have any issues with stuffs that you bought, he took ownership of the issue and get it right for you. Not just dump you to deal with manufacturer or supplier after got the sales. He is the CEO but yet he is so down to earth and help you sincerely.


----------



## zoapaly

canadianeh said:


> I got 90% of my supplies from Ray. +1 for best customer service.
> 
> No BS with Ray. Ship right away. Answer inquires right away. If you have any issues with stuffs that you bought, he took ownership of the issue and get it right for you. Not just dump you to deal with manufacturer or supplier after got the sales. He is the CEO but yet he is so down to earth and help you sincerely.


Reefsupplies ( good customers service)
Aquarium Depot ( low price free deliver)
Incredibleaquarium ( good customers service )
J&laquatic ( Nice ..always on sale)
Petsandponds ( best price )
Bigshowfrags ( nice corals shipment )


----------



## BIGSHOW

nc208082 said:


> Buy off Reef supplies or incredible Aquarium or anyone else.
> 
> DON'T SUPPORT BIGSHOW.
> 
> Absolute BS that my posts were deleting questioning their Sketchy tactic.
> 
> I had posted they listing it for 366.45, minutes later their site went down and price was immediately changed. I questioned in this thread why the change and now my posts were deleted. This isn't in a sponsor section so Great Job Mods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I was unaware of the price discrepancy so I needed to make a change to my prices due to the changing exchange rate. As I said I was unaware of the increase that took place and this thread brought it to my attention. The website has been updated to reflect the changing currency.

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## zoapaly

Canadacoral ( price match with all supplies)
Fragbox ( good price nice guy )
Support LFS if you want ..


----------



## nc208082

BIGSHOW said:


> I was unaware of the price discrepancy so I needed to make a change to my prices due to the changing exchange rate. As I said I was unaware of the increase that took place and this thread brought it to my attention. The website has been updated to reflect the changing currency.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know


Darren,
My only beef is with my posts just being deleted with no pm or reason. I understand the reasoning and appreciate the explanation. I remove my other comment.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW

nc208082 said:


> Darren,
> My only beef is with my posts just being deleted with no pm or reason. I understand the reasoning and appreciate the explanation. I remove my other comment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


No problem. We had asked the mods to remove your post but assumed they would send a response as to why it was done. It was not meant to be negative. Thanks again for your response and apologize for your earlier post removal that was seen as negative. As I said above your post allowed me to fix my pricing to the standard. I appreciate that as sometimes I am a little slow on the exchange rates. Since we are no longer cheaper i didn't want other people reading to have any misconceptions on the price, hope that explains it a little better

Thanks again for your post and no worries from my end

Cheers

Dave


----------



## canadianeh

what do you guys think of the following 6 bulbs combination:

4 ATI Blue Plus
1 ATI Coral Plus
1 ATI Purple Plus

I also be adding 1x Reefbrite Tech LED Actinic Blue. 

I am looking for growth and eye catching, pop out color.


----------



## zoapaly

5 blue +
1 purple +
Reefbrite XHO


----------



## canadianeh

zoapaly said:


> 5 blue +
> 1 purple +
> Reefbrite XHO


what's the difference between Reefbrite XHO and Reefbrite Tech LED?


----------



## TBemba

canadianeh said:


> what's the difference between Reefbrite XHO and Reefbrite Tech LED?


About $300


----------



## canadianeh

TBemba said:


> About $300


was not asking about the price difference 

was asking about the features


----------



## TBemba

canadianeh said:


> was not asking about the price difference
> 
> was asking about the features


High output


----------



## canadianeh

if I decide to upgrade my tank in the future, how long and deep of tank I can upgrade to if I want to keep using the same 24" ATI Sunpower/reefbrite XHO combo?

Is there a guideline that I can refer to?


----------



## nc208082

Length wise you could probably add 12". So it could work on a 36" length but that would be max.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> Length wise you could probably add 12". So it could work on a 36" length but that would be max.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


ok thanks. I am thinking if I drop almost $1k on T5/LED I don't want it to be stuck only for my 40 gallon tank. I want to be able to use it for future upgrade.


----------



## nc208082

IMHO work with what you have now. I wouldn't drop this kind of money knowing you may want to upgrade. Your tank is a small tank and you'll run out of real estate for corals and your very limited to the types of fish you can keep.

I started with a 45 gallon tall and within 6 months upgraded to a 120. 

The price difference between a 24" sunpower and a 36" sunpower is like 50$ so it would suck to buy the 24" version and then need to upgrade to a 48" when it originally would be about 100$ more in the first place.

You'd save yourself about 500-600 dollars if you wait til your upgrade.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> IMHO work with what you have now. I wouldn't drop this kind of money knowing you may want to upgrade. Your tank is a small tank and you'll run out of real estate for corals and your very limited to the types of fish you can keep.
> 
> I started with a 45 gallon tall and within 6 months upgraded to a 120.
> 
> The price difference between a 24" sunpower and a 36" sunpower is like 50$ so it would suck to buy the 24" version and then need to upgrade to a 48" when it originally would be about 100$ more in the first place.
> 
> You'd save yourself about 500-600 dollars if you wait til your upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


That's a good point. It makes me reviewing my purchase plan. :|


----------



## zoapaly

canadianeh said:


> That's a good point. It makes me reviewing my purchase plan. :|


Cmon grab 24" ATI for now ..maybe in future you win lotto ..you never know


----------



## canadianeh

zoapaly said:


> Cmon grab 24" ATI for now ..maybe in future you win lotto ..you never know


Do you think I can use this on 36" long tank in the future? is 36" the max?


----------



## zoapaly

canadianeh said:


> Do you think I can use this on 36" long tank in the future? is 36" the max?


If you keeping LPS corals and few sps i I think still enough for 36" long.


----------



## canadianeh

My ATI T5 and Reefbrite have arrived and I am excited to put them up.

Still waiting for my Cadlights Tree light though.

While waiting, to those who have 6 bulb ATI T5, can you please post your light order from front to back and picture of your DT ?

I have 4 ATI blue plus, 1 Coral Plus, and 1 Purple Plus. Also, 1 Reefbrite XHO Blue Actinic.


----------



## nc208082

Well you have 2 channels so you want two of the blue plus on those. I'd probably stick the coral plus and purple next two each other in the middle and put remaining blue plus on outsides.

1 channel is two bulbs and there other is 4.
Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh

nc208082 said:


> Well you have 2 channels so you want two of the blue plus on those. I'd probably stick the coral plus and purple next two each other in the middle and put remaining blue plus on outsides.
> 
> 1 channel is two bulbs and there other is 4.
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I received and installed my ATI. I like it a lot. I put the bulbs in the following order:

From front to back:
1x Reefbrite XHO Blue Atinic setting 5
2x Blue Plus
1x Purple Plus
1x Blue Plus
1x Coral Plus
1x Blue Plus

I might change them up later and try your suggestion.


----------



## nfa1987

Share pics of light fixtures as well as tank with different light settings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt

Imho t5 with reefbrites ( or some other quality blue strips) is the best all around option. I had that combo then to all led and back to t5 with reefbrite. Glad I did. Colour and growth are good growth. People have had great success with all LED but I didn't. To much customizing and dialing in for me. 

Bulb selection is personal preference for look. You'll get mixed reviews on purple plus. But blue plus and coral plus will be a consistent yes. I would stay away from aquablue special. Tends to look washed out. I run a four bulb at the moment on a standard 75gal with 1 all blue reefbrite

Back to front

Blue+
Purple+
Blue+
Coral+
Reefbrite tech all blue


----------



## altcharacter

I was reading on R2R about a ATI fixture where the internal 4 bulbs of an 8 bulb system was gutted to put in XR15's. So the unit looks the same but it has LED's inside of it. 

Was wondering if I should do something like this as well, since I do want LED supplement but want a streamlined look. I'll have to possibly think about putting reefbrites inside.


----------



## Rookie2013

altcharacter said:


> I was reading on R2R about a ATI fixture where the internal 4 bulbs of an 8 bulb system was gutted to put in XR15's. So the unit looks the same but it has LED's inside of it.
> 
> Was wondering if I should do something like this as well, since I do want LED supplement but want a streamlined look. I'll have to possibly think about putting reefbrites inside.


i know exactly what you are talking about Dave i saw that thread too...its a great idea to get the best of both worlds...

i got 3 radions over my 150G and in December added a double strip T5HO from Giesmann i dont remember which ones but since than the growth has been good...lots of growth tips on my sps..


----------

